# Over-Volting a Curtis 1209B to 84V?



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

First for the last question: There is probably a low voltage cutoff on that controller (check the manual for what exactly it is), and if you run a pack that is below the min voltage for the controller, it'll trigger that LVC before the pack is anywhere near it's actual LVC, most likely. 

For the first question; I'm sure you could modify the controller to take a higher voltage, but it may require modifying the low-voltage power supply to the PWM/logic board, so that it can safely take a higher input voltage (if it's not designed to already). It may also require changing the capacitors in the power-stage section, and/or the MOSFETs, depending on what their specs are.
________
Electric cigarettes


----------



## frk2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Amberwolf - Thanks. Is the LVC the only issue? The LVC for the Curtis 1231C-86XX is 64Volts. I would never reach that limit anyways unless i kill my batteries. 64 volts with 14 batteries = 4.5V per battery at which point they are fried anyways.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

frk2 said:


> Amberwolf - Thanks. Is the LVC the only issue?


I don't know if it's the only one, but it would be the first one I'd worry about with a controller spec'd higher than my pack nominal voltage. 

Curtis would probably be able to tell you for sure, but my educated guess is that it would be ok.




> The LVC for the Curtis 1231C-86XX is 64Volts. I would never reach that limit anyways unless i kill my batteries. 64 volts with 14 batteries = 4.5V per battery at which point they are fried anyways.


Ah, then I guess you don't have to worry about that.  Though if the LVC is adjustable you might want to set it up to the actual LVC for your pack. 
________
Zoloft lawyer


----------

